
Update on Taking Tesla Private (Elon Musk) - kernelv
https://www.tesla.com/blog/update-taking-tesla-private
======
naveen99
What does going private mean exactly ? Is it just delisting from nasdaq in
tesla’s Case ? Would they be allowed to keep any number of investors or just
the top few ?

~~~
wampwamp
I believe they are planning on creating a holding company whose only business
function is holding private Tesla stock. This makes it easy to crate a
prospectus so that non-accredited investors can participate.

~~~
naveen99
i wonder if companies will start doing this right from their ipo, and just
list the holding companies instead of the whole company.

